# Noosa Everglades / Harry's Hut Nov 4th & 5th



## Arcachon

Hi guys,

We are planning a camping trip up around Harry's Hut and Noosa Everglades in the next couple of months. I have never been before so if any body can provide some 'local' knowledge it would be greatly appreciated.

Specifically want to know fishing spots, species, times etc. Hope you can help.


----------



## hairymick

Heya Arcachon

I've only been there a couple of times and never fished it.

I have heard some amazing stories about wild bass and huge jacks in the upper everglades above harry's hut.

I would reccommend a 4 wheel drive to get in there. it possible in a conventional vehicle but the track can get very boggy in wet weather.

The place is probably more suited to canoe fishing than yak. and take lots of mozzie repellant.

good luck mate


----------



## Dodge

Mick
I was told you could go 2WD to a private camp ground at Elanda Point, [a point before before the NP headquarters I think] would that be correct?

Arcachon
Will be interested in anything you learn so please post mate as that area is of interest for later


----------



## hairymick

Hi Richo,

There is a private launch facility at elanda point. The last time I made enquiries about launching there, they seemed to only want to cater to coorporate functions/hire etc. They didn't seem very friendly or helpfull at all so I gave them a miss.

Just back down the road from there though, (about 500 metres) there is a national Parks launch site & camping ground that is lovely. beautiful shady camp sites set in rainforest and only about 100 yards to a calm sandy launch beach.

Problem with that, is that it is a paddle of several kilometres from there to the start of the everglades, and coming back, if the prevailing SE winds are blowing, it can be a fair slog.

The road in to Harry's hut is passable to conventional vehicle (with care) with only about three boggy patches in the wet. It is mostly a gravelly sort of track with a couple of lowish swampy wallum patches. I wouldn't hesitate to take a conventional vehicle (falcon or holden) in there in most weather. It takes about an hour to drive from Boreen Point to Harry's.

Harry's is a lovely camp site with about 15 more smaller ones further up stream that can only be reached by boat.

The Everglades are a magical place to paddle late in the arvo with pitch black tannin stained fresh water and some of the most amazing reflections I have ever seen. I would go there again in a blink and wouldn't hesitate to reccommend the place to anybody.

The fact that the place is frequested by LOTS of OS backpackers who seem to delight in getting round the place scantilly clad (if clad at all) has nothing to do with it of course.


----------



## wongus

Hi.. I've been to Harry's hut once with the yak... my first trip actually. Very nice camping areas.. The launch and retrieve is via a bit of a steep dropoff from a log embankment although there are a few jettys with easier water access... Nonetheless, you would appreciate some assistance as it's a bit of a lug if you're on your own.

River itself is beautiful with very dark tannin stained water giving those fantastic mirror like reflections... Water is quite shallow and weedy so try surface lures and shallow divers...

It's pretty much snag city so it's a case of where to start.. For the record I didn't so much as get a touch in two days fishing but I've been told the fishing is hot or cold.

The biggest disappointment for me is the many 'over friendly' goannas and other wildlife. I was certainly nervous for my young kids and at one stage whilst we were having lunch we had about 7 of the buggers coming right up to us with one even sticking his head into the rubbish bag where I had just put the blood stained wrapper.

The access road also has a few deep ruts which were covered with water when we went. Pays to walk them if you don't have a real 4wd. I managed to rip the sump guard off our new Forester. Probably not an issue in a Cruiser or Hi-Lux.

Not too much shore based activity but if everyone has a yak then you'll all have a blast. Highly recommend a visit for the scenery on the river alone even if the fishing is slow.

You can book and pay for your camping site online...

Hope the above is helpful..


----------



## hairymick

some piccies


----------



## hairymick

More


----------



## Hagar

G,day,H hut is agreat place for a paddle,the informatoin sheet given to you by the ranger is a bit of a worry.Seems bull sharks are known to be that far upstream and they dont recommend swimming.I took a youth group from Elanda Pt in 9 canoes early last year , camped at H hut , then paddled up to camp 4(?) .An hours walk brings you out on to huge sand blow and short walk down and your on surf beach(Teerwar).I would love to go back sometime and go further up stream,there is some beautiful almost untouched waterways and power boats are not allowed past H hut. Hope you have a great time. cheers Gary (If you guys could only know how long this one fingered typing takes ,my kids give me heaps)


----------



## Arcachon

Hmmm, was hoping to get some stories about hundreds of wild bass throwing themsleves into the yak :wink:

Looks like you have to rely on a bit of luck to find the fish. Definitely familiar with the goana situation in the area as we have camped up Teewah beach many times. Last time one of the guys threw an egg to them on the first day....not a smart move. No way they were leaving after that.

I will let you know when we are heading up and definitely post a report.


----------



## Arcachon

The date has been set for the trip. Weekend of 4th and 5th Nov. Heading up pre-dawn Saturday and coming back Sunday arv.

It had better be good as I'm missing Derby Day for it!!


----------



## Daveyak

hairymick said:


> some piccies


What, no pics of OS backpackers? :roll:


----------



## hairymick

Heya Dave,

I was with Purple girl (SWMBO) At 4ft 10ins tall and 48KGs wringing wet, she is a small cyclone and is truly a fearsome sight when wound up. A few furtive glances here and there was all I was brave enough to attempt.  Piccies would have been much more than my life was worth :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daveyak

hairymick said:


> Piccies would have been much more than my life was worth :lol: :lol:


Ah well, understood :roll: - we'll forgive you.... this time. :wink:


----------



## fishbrain

Hi Mick , Amazing pics I have only be there by boat with electic never got to fish it ,I've heard some great stories of Tarpon & Bass keen to get back there. Cheers FB


----------



## Arcachon

We went to book online and the closest campsite available was no. 8 which is a fair way upstream. Everything closer was showing as booked out. Not sure how the booking system works though. Will probably just camp at thenearest vacant site.


----------



## beefs

delete:


----------



## beefs

Campsite three is fairly large and has a dropzone loo (otherwise known as those waterless/enviro loos) and some picnic tables and fire-rings when I was there last, might be able to squeeze in there alhtough it says "fully booked". Also it has a bushwalk up to the sandblow.

Got all the way up past campsite 15 sometime back (as a scout) - is a great area to paddle.


----------



## hairymick

G'day Arachon,

From what I have been told, the mob at Elanda Point Canoe Hire, think they have a monopoly on the place and act as if they own it, and keep the place pretty well booked out, whether there are campers there or not.

I don't know if this is true or not, but the reception I got when I tried to check them out would seem to confirm what I have heard.


----------



## Arcachon

Will be interesting to see if thats true. We have managed to switch to camp 2 which is only 5km up river. Will be able to set up there and then head up further looking for fish. Was a bit worried about being paddled out by the time we got to camp 8 and not have much left to chase some bass.

We are heading up first thing Saturday morning and hope to be hitting the water around 6:30am. Heading back Sunday afternoon. From all reports the place is either on or off. Hopefully its the former.


----------

